# lease increases



## 66Nova (Feb 20, 2005)

just wondering if anyone got a big increase in the lease from land lord. also what you paying for clear cut land


----------



## HT2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*66........*

No our's hasn't went up.......

One lease (which isn't clear cut) we're payin' around $ 7.50 per acre.....

The other one is a bit higher but not terribly out of line.....


----------



## Deerhead (Feb 20, 2005)

$15 for dirt in a NON QDM county

If we don't pay it someone else will!


----------



## buttplate (Feb 20, 2005)

*Big Increase*

YES, YES, YES. The man wanted to double our lease and we are looking for a new lease around the Athens area.


----------



## sweatequity (Feb 21, 2005)

*15 an acre*

for 8 year old clear cut and fields.  Its getting insane!


----------



## 66Nova (Feb 21, 2005)

my lease went up 1800 at one time also the clear cut is getting top dollar . what do we do stop hunting  i guess not

thanks for the replies


----------



## gabuckeye (Feb 21, 2005)

Our lease contains land from 3 different owners.  At least one of these has gone up every year for the past five.


----------



## Junebug (Feb 21, 2005)

*Hmmm...*

...no wonder more and more folks go out of state these days.

$15/acre for dirt and stumps; yikes!


----------



## hav2hunt (Feb 21, 2005)

my lease in dooly county went from 12.00 per acre last year to 16.25 this year!


----------



## Son (Feb 21, 2005)

*up and up*

Increasing an average of .35 per acre for the last three years.


----------



## SADDADDY (Feb 22, 2005)

*$5 an ac*

still the same after 4years


----------



## 66Nova (Feb 22, 2005)

saddaddy your are lucky


----------



## Model70 (Feb 22, 2005)

*10-12 per acre*

!0-12 is about the average I'm paying, but it's all mature timber, no clear cut...


----------



## SADDADDY (Feb 23, 2005)

*for how long*



			
				66Nova said:
			
		

> saddaddy your are lucky



we really pay $4.75 an ac, the other $0.25 goes towards insurance  

it may go up this year  , I won't find out until July if we have increase, but I doubt it, heck we don't kill any deer anyhow  we pay to look at the trees


----------

